# Diagram for setting up Vivarium



## Kruggar (Jun 7, 2014)

Hiya Folks

Thought i'd share a tidbit of my thesis from ages ago. 

This is a 'Euro-style, false bottom Vertical dart frog vivarium'. Made completely in Ai. 

Hope you like. 

(I need to point out that I made a mistake attaching the pump to the external filter, lol)







Close ups


----------



## The Snark (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations. A much more sophisticated plumbing system than my house. Let me take my best shot.

1. Fan control, either power supply, controller or timer.
2. Power supply. Low voltage DC I would guess.
3. Power supply or control for low pressure pump.
4. Low pressure pump for waterfall.
5. Liquid recovery tank, possibly desedimentation.
6. High pressure pump.
7. Solenoid valve.
8. Misting jets.
9. Fogger.

What kind of fans are you using? A lot of people with terrariums need waterproof hostile environment fans.
Have you considered consolidating your power supplies to one unit and use an isolation transformer?

I'm curious about 5. It could be a filtration system, nitrogen extractor, PH control, or even contain calcium carbonate. Elucidate please?
What filtration do you use for the high pressure system to keep the jets from clogging?


----------

